# Jinetudo



## Meeracat

Hello out there! Jinetudo, often used as an 'apodo', appears to have some military reference. but what does it mean? Any suggestions?


----------



## Zeli

Could it be something to do with being a horse rider?


----------



## pitivw

Hi Meeracat.
It seems hispanoamerican use. It is possible that represents that way:

Jinete= Caballero que monta a caballo =  a man riding (inside bed)
Jinetudo = A man who frequently rides = good fuck.r
Waiting for suggestions.
Cheers


----------



## Meeracat

Thank you Zeli. Thank you pitivw. An author who used the word says:
*Jinetudo*: los milicos llevan jinetas sobre los hombros para indicar el grado
que tienen. 
Still not very clear. Any further guesses?
Cheers


----------



## Zeli

Yes, I know that *ginetas* are genets, but how on earth do they wear them on their shoulders!!!!!


----------



## Meeracat

Zeli: I would say that Jinetudo and ginetas ( genets) are almost certainly not the same thing.
Thanks


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Zeli said:


> Yes, I know that *ginetas* are genets, but how on earth do they wear them on their shoulders!!!!!


Sorry, I got it wrong, that is why I deleted the message . It's one of these: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=728002

Cheers

MA


----------



## Zeli

Sorry, the word is *jineta* but I agree.  I don't see the connection that Miguel Antonio made.


----------



## Zeli

Sorry Miguel Antonio, I posted before I saw your reply. However, how does your link help here?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

It is some sort of military insignia that defines their rank as being higher than it used to.


----------



## Meeracat

Miguel Antonio: Interesting. Any more info?
Cheers


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Meeracat said:


> Miguel Antonio: Interesting. Any more info?
> Cheers


Nothing in Google images, quite a few texts in Spanish speaking about how they were given the insigniae... maybe in times past it was a genet's tail, like royals wear armin... Sorry I can't help more here.


----------



## Meeracat

Miguel Antonio many thanks you have done enough to help me.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Meeracat said:


> Miguel Antonio many thanks you have done enough to help me.


You are more than welcome, welcome to WR


----------



## pitivw

Hi everybody.
I am afraid I am always BLUE. (je,je)
I have just found out another way. Here you are:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espada_jineta

So it really could be an _emblem of command _same as spanish general (military rank). They wear two swords crossing over shoulders. See:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_de_Ejército#Reino_de_Espa.C3.B1a 
Hope it helps


----------



## Meeracat

Hi pitivw
Helps a lot  - thanks


----------



## Zeli

And now we can stop wondering how to wear a genet on your shoulder.  The Wiki entry says *de significado incierto*.


----------



## Meeracat

At least the genets will sleep sounder in their beds now.


----------



## Zeli

Claro que sí


----------



## pequet

Hi!
I've found this: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=jineta
And I think this is the definition that applies here: 
*3. *f. Charretera de seda que usaban los sargentos como divisa -> I thougth they still use them and that they were the golden lines in their uniforms... I'm not sure now.
Anyway, I think that "jinetudo" is someone with a high rank (military or not) because he has lots of "jinetas"... maybe because of that it refers to a lucky person as well, but I'm guessing because we don't have context ("suertudo" comes from "suerte" and it refers to a very lucky person).
I hope this helps!
Kisses


----------



## Meeracat

Thanks for the kisses and the wealth of information. I'm definitely on the trail of this Jinetudo beast now.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

I think it is high time now that we let sleeping gents lie


----------



## pitivw

Meeracat said:


> At least the genets will sleep sounder in their beds now.


Ja ja jaja ...  great. 
And what about my big fuc(k)er? He goes on riding on bed as well. Je je
Really funny threat
Cheers


----------



## Meeracat

Hello out there,
At the risk of being banned for persistence. I am making one last appeal for help on this:
I know that a thread exists for 'jinetudo', I started it, but I am still struggling to find a suitable translation for this word. In the context I am dealing with it is a nickname given to an ex-military type (who is also a crook). 
". . . But the manager, known as *el Jinetudo*, made more serious demands. He was a retired non-commissioned officer from the army. . ." Could anyone please help. I am desperate. This is doing my head in.


----------



## octoplasm

It's not a regular Spanish word, that I know, but the noun _jinete_ (_horseman_) being modified in an unusual way by the augmentative suffix -_udo_.

Unless you tell us more about the character and why he might be called a ??? horseman, we won't be able to provide you with an accurate translation.


----------



## Scy

I don't think you can translate it, because it is just a nickname. It would be easier for the guy to have a new one based on his character. ;3


----------



## Meeracat

The author suggested the following explanation to me. Unfortunately it does not help me to find an appropriate english expression:

*Jinetudo *los milicos llevan jinetas sobre los hombros para indicar el grado
que tienen. Mario Malo Roldán era llamado jinetudo por su capacidad de mando.

In the text _el jinetudo_ is an ex military man who has turned to crime and is quite powerful (and quite evil). He he is a crime boss.




Scy
The context is Chilean. A novel called Un Esqueleto bien Templado by Jaime Casas, a Chilean Author. The action takes place just towards the end of Allende's government.


----------



## octoplasm

I would say leave the Spanish original or translate it to _*Big Brass.*_

_Jineta_ is a type of _charretera_, which translates into the English _epaulette_. This last term however has feminine connotations that you wouldn't want to associate with your character (hey there, Paulette!!!)


----------



## Scy

I only can think of calling him something like Sergeant or anything like that. Anyway, it isn't related to horses, but to the military position.


----------



## Meeracat

Octoplasm and Scy you have both suggested ways out that have occured to me. I now feel more confident in being decisive in this matter. Thank you both so much for being so clear and so prompt.


----------



## Scy

It's always a pleasure. =3


----------



## JB

Meercat
My apologies, but I have to post this here as you do not accept email, and you have Private Messages turned off (even for Moderators).  
You started the same thread three times, which is an abuse of our resources, and unnecessarily clogs the WR Dictionary.
I deleted the second, which had no responses.
I merged the third with the first.  
In the future, if you have additional information to add, simply add a post (with something of substance) to the existing thread.   This would also apply if there wre an existing thread (listed in the WR Dict) on the term about you which you had questions.

Please do not add a póst that says something like "anyon?" or "I need help.", which is considered illegal bumping.

I note that your very first post was lacking in context, which can be a problem even with ordinary terms, but especially so with one such as yours.

It would be appreciated if you would go to your Profile and turn on PMs (at least for Moderators) and avoid duplicate, or triplicate threads in the future.

I am glad, however, that you finally got an answer you can use, and I do respect your persistence.

Thanks
The Moderators

P.S.  Please reply to this post, so we know you have read it.  Thank again.,


----------



## Meeracat

Message received and understood, Apologies for misuse of resources. this means that I have learned more than I imagined. I will turn on the necessary PM.


----------



## JB

Thanks.  Gracias.


----------

